# Finding Off or Settle Switch



## CSF (May 19, 2017)

Our girl Piper is now 9 months old- she has been the most challenging dog/puppy I have ever owned. She is so sweet and loving- but still gets overexcited/overstimulated and gets barking/jumpy and nippy. 
We are home with her everyday and we make sure she gets plenty of exercise and training each day. 
Today for example-
She had a short hike and then a walk on leash- for about an hour- before breakfast-then a training session and then crate time for 2 hours. Then it was lunch time and we played tug a war and then she took a short rest on her bed and then we went for a 2 hour hike on her check cord- so she got to run a ton-
When the hike was almost over- she got the zoomies and then she started to jump and nip me and the only thing that stopped her was me showing her I had treats and getting her to sit and then lay down. How do you get them to learn- NO MORE or STOP the crazy behaviour?? She will do this in the house sometimes as well when I have something she wants and I tell her to LEAVE IT and she wants it- she will jump up and start nipping. If I show her a water bottle and tell her LEAVE IT- she does- but if I just say the words- she might stop or just keep going.

After our hike- she was so tired that she came home and slept on her bed- while we ate dinner- without even bugging us. 
Since she was so tired-and it was Halloween tonight and we put her in her crate a little earlier tonight to take our little human child trick or treating and she sounded so sad when we put her in her crate- my husband decided to bring her with us. 
She was absolutely horrible- she was trying to jump up and nip him and was upset/whining and barking each time our little girl got to go to a door and she had to wait out on the street with my husband. He eventually just brought her home and put her in her crate- so we could have a pleasant evening. 

She also goes pretty crazy when our daughter gets to pet another dog and she doesn't get to say hello to the other dog immediately or at all. It is like Piper thinks she is a person and her big sister is getting to do something and she doesn't get to. 

We are training all day- lots of SITS-LAY DOWNS-STAYS-WITH ME- LOOK AT ME-COME- LEAVE IT and then tricks too. PLUS she has to wait on her bed for her food and then be released- ALSO we are make her SIT and WAIT before coming in and out of the house. 

HOW DO YOU TEACH SETTLE OR NO MORE of the behaviour we don't want????

9 month is still a puppy I know- but I think it isn't unreasonable to ask that puppy that doesn't nip/bark and jump up any more.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

CSF said:


> Our girl Piper is now 9 months old- she has been the most challenging dog/puppy I have ever owned. She is so sweet and loving- but still gets overexcited/overstimulated and gets barking/jumpy and nippy.
> We are home with her everyday and we make sure she gets plenty of exercise and training each day.
> Today for example-
> She had a short hike and then a walk on leash- for about an hour- before breakfast-then a training session and then crate time for 2 hours. Then it was lunch time and we played tug a war and then she took a short rest on her bed and then we went for a 2 hour hike on her check cord- so she got to run a ton-
> ...


personally I'd be cutting out the treats in that situation and turning my back on her instead.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

harrigab said:


> personally I'd be cutting out the treats in that situation and turning my back on her instead.


yeah, in that situation it's almost like you are rewarding her for the jumping/nipping. It's a hard phase, but you just have to be persistent. You can put her on a leash so you have better control of her in the house and make her sit (without treats) until she calms down. Usually when our Kaylee is getting a little crazy I make her sit for a little bit and it usually calms her down and reminds her that she needs to settle down.

Also, there is the possibility that she was just overtired. I feel like my V is like my 2 yo. If she gets over tired and is stimulated she gets out of control and wound up like my human 2yo. It's better to just let her go in the crate and sleep at that point.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Stand on her lead, only giving her enough room to be comfortable laying down. Once she lays down, step closer so she can not get up. Say Settle. You ignore them when they are trying to not lay down. Are trying to get back up. Only pet, praise, or treat when she is relaxed. Practice at home, and then other places.
You need to have a release separate word, or tap. So she knows when it's okay to get up. After she gets it down, you can sometimes wait till the release word, before she gets praise, or a treat.


----------

